# Co Angler



## DustinPerdue (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes my name is Dustin I live in Hall County I was looking for a partner to be a co angler with in fishing tournaments with in the 2017 season if anyone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated. Jon Boat or regular co anglers thanks everyone my number is 678-316-6510


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jan 14, 2017)

You can always do the BFL's as a coangler.


----------

